# The Cut starts here: Gabrielle



## Gabrielle (Mar 25, 2003)

I would  like to introduce myself, my name is Gabrielle and I am a former fitness competitor.  I am ready to change gears and try my hand at the Galaxy.  I am excited to be part of such a great website .  Dr. Pain will be modifing my diet and training daily...please try and forgive the spelling..of which I will aplogize for in advanced.

COFFEE!!!
Meal 1:

1 bag of broccli
1 scoop whey protien, vanilla
1 tbs flax oil
seasoned with ...yes I really eat this ..regardless if I have to hold my nose
crystal lite, equal and cinnamon 

Meal 2 
1 oz of cashews

Meal 3, 4 and 5 are identical to meal one...I know ..I know but I don't cook and do not do well with changing my meals...It is easy I know exactly what I am eating each time.  
I am here to IMPROVE because I am afraid that I am keeping the frozen veggi companies in business, not to mention there are only so many flavors of crystal lite.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Gabrielle   Welcome to IM 


I just got busy for a minute...stay there, be right back!

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

We'll talk about your nutrition in a second..here is the shopping list I promised;

Shopping list! 

sf low carb protein powder
lean beef
chicken breast
turkey breast
fresh fish
canned tuna
canned salmon
eggs
creamed cottage cheese** 
hard cheese **
sweet potatoes
yams
long grain brown rice
old fashioned oats
steel cut oats
eggplant
squash
romaine lettuce
spinach
asparagus
avocado
broccoli
brussels sprouts
cabbage
cauliflower
cucumbers
celery
peppers (any color)
mushrooms
string beans
zucchini
apples
bananas**
fresh or frozen (w/o syrup) berries
peaches
grapefruit
heavy whipping cream (35% m.f....NOT whipped cream the dessert topping)
olive oil
safflower oil
flax seed oil
walnut oil
almonds
walnuts
natural sugar-free peanut butter

** Not all foods on this list should be used at all times...the banana for instance should only be used during a carb up and/or a bulk.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Gabrielle   Welcome to IM


----------



## Gabrielle (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hi Gabrielle   Welcome to IM


Hi Leah! DP told me about you


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 25, 2003)

I've heard a lot about you as well...I look forward to helping when I can


----------



## Gabrielle (Mar 25, 2003)

This was maintain weight during medical school, however as of late I have improved my caloric intake and am ready to start with a clean slate.
My protein sources include: 4 + 1 whole egg, protein powder, tuna,  not a lot of chicken.
carbs: all frozen greens, 1 bag each time ...1 lb bag
Fats: cashews...cashews....flax oil


----------



## Gabrielle (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I've heard a lot about you as well...I look forward to helping when I can


Thank you!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Gabrielle *_
> This was maintain weight during medical school, however as of late I have improved my caloric intake and am ready to start with a clean slate.
> My protein sources include: 4 + 1 whole egg, protein powder, tuna,  not a lot of chicken.
> carbs: all frozen greens, 1 bag each time ...1 lb bag
> Fats: cashews...cashews....flax oil



OK...Gabrielle...let's recap so we can sort of figure out where you are:

You're getting...17 grams (protein powder) to 37 grams (Tuna) of P (P=protein) per meal...5 times a day

At least 4 pounds of veggies...about 150 caloires, 32 C (C=Carbohydrate) per bag...and a Shit Load of fiber 

..And 2 T of flax, plus cashews a day.

So a possible daily total of (guesstimate of 2-3 shakes, tuna , eggs, veggies, flax nuts)

110 P (protein)  100 C  55 F or approx 1335 calories in 5 meals

Not to supply to much info w/o you...but you are 5'1", 115 pounds (usually lower), ecto-mesomorphic....excellent genetics, metabolism, and approx 15-16% BF (we'll test you this weekend and know for sure)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Next, you are training for a June Competition in Galaxy :

http://www.galaxycompetition.com/fronts/index.htm

Where 33% or your score is Swimsuit, 33% Obstacle Course, and 33% Fitness Challange,  the latter is comprised of 6 events:

1. Standing Long Jump
2. Pull-ups
3. Push-ups	
4. Sit-ups
5. Box Step
6. Shuttle Run 

So our immediate goals are to lower your BF to the 12-13% range, while maintaining or improving LBM (lean body mass)

We can accomplish this thru a "Hardening Diet"...Nutritional program to follow tonight 

The obstacle course has hurdles, sprinting, cargo net...etc  so we are going to let your sport specific training be your cardio for now...improving your endurance and stamina as we progress......while working in the physical demands of the Fitness Challange into your resistance program.

How does this sound so far?  


DP


----------



## Gabrielle (Mar 25, 2003)

*Traning*

Today was Bic's and Back
Back warm-up..5min cardio 3 sets of pull-ups
all three planes of back hit upper..used hammer strength  4 sets
50 x 12 last set 45x12

 Different hammer machine for lats and mid back like a low row 4 sets at 25x 12

bent over rows 4 sets..  60x12 then 3 at 50x12

standing curls 30x12  3 sets
seated incline curls 3 sets 12x12
hammer 12x 15 standing

15 mins bike

will go back to do 45mins of cardio and abs

music selection today:  Aerosmith and Eve 
post training protien shake and 1 oz cashews


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

Gabrielle...were the above assumptions close?



BTW....we're having difficulty with the 4 pounds of veggies.......as in how to interpret them... Usually we don't count what you'd call "regular" amounts of greens or veggies, not only does the fiber offset some  of the carbohydrates, the protein derived from them is miniscule and inferior 





> Originally posted by w8lifter
> 
> 4 cups brocoli:
> 
> ...



So typically we wouldn't count the fat/protein...and this would be rounded to 10 C   (Total Carbs minus the fiber.)

As you can see, we can extrapolate the low carbs from the cashews, plus these active carbs and say that you have been getting anywhere from 50 to 100 C a day!

The bigger obstacle is that you're body is use to a tremendous amount of fiber, at least 50 grams (veggies plus cashews)

Leah and I discussed your program at length tonight, and we know that we want to increase your protein....to at least 1.25 grams per pound of BW or about 145 Grams per day, we know we want your Fat near 10 grams per meal (now your T's of flax are 14 each, and the nuts ??? because we don't know the quantity, so it's kind of irregular)....and we also want to gradually introuduce different carb sources, esp a starchy carb at least once or twice a day, like oats or a small amount of sweet potato. (esp as your training escalates)

They problem/dilemna is, with those two increases......P and F, we have nowhere from which to "borrow' or change the carbs from/to.

We have designed a tenetative program, but we want to get your input on this.  Do you feel that you could gradually reduce the veggies (to about 50%), and still maintain good bowel function...while gradually making those other increases? **

Under normal circumstances, we would call this a metabolism reset and expect a minor amount of weight gain....giving us a sound base form which to make future tweaks.  I know that you just did this indirectly......do you feel up for a more "balanced' program....the bigger picture is that is allows us avenues to persue as you cut for the shows/events?





DP


----------



## Jodi (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Gabrielle   

I look forward to reading your progress.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Gabrielle *_
> Today was Bic's and Back
> Back warm-up..5min cardio 3 sets of pull-ups
> all three planes of back hit upper..used hammer strength  4 sets
> ...



Good 

Gabrielle, is this a W/O or part of a program your trainer gave you, or just you training? 


Would you write down your training split for us  please? 

DP


----------



## Gabrielle (Mar 25, 2003)

Did 45mins of cardio on the bike and my cardio friend,  big red haired Pete joined me!


----------



## Gabrielle (Mar 26, 2003)

Diet  and training sound great
Meal 1 will be .5 cup of oats...yuck
2 tsp oil and 1 cup broccli so the oats will be less then .5 cup and 3 eggs = 21grms protien just whites
meal 2 will be 2 cups of veggies 1 can of tuna
what do you think?  I will add my second carb meal after training...must learn to type faster....I think I will be a year older by the dtime I am done typing this message...


----------



## kuso (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya Gabrielle, welcome aboard 

Nice to see ya have decent taste in music too


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Gabrielle *_
> *Diet  and training sound great*
> Meal 1 will be .5 cup of oats...yuck
> 2 tsp oil and 1 cup broccli so the oats will be less then .5 cup and 3 eggs = 21grms protien just whites
> ...



Yeah...I guess you don't have to write more than a 'script" soon...lol

Close..we have your program....just wanted to make sure it sounded right first 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

So the basics...and we will help w/meal planning 

Meal one:  We want you to stay with your 4 whites plus one whole, but add 1/3 cup of oats (slow cooking/old fashioned)  Try some cinnamon here, (and when you come up this weekend we'll get you some S/F pancake syrup) plus 1 tsp of flax

this is approx 25 P 20 C 10 F

Meals 2 and 5: 1 and 1/2 scoops of protein powder, (feel free to try 2-3 frozen strawberries)...and 2 tsp of flax in one, and 2 Tbls of heavy cream in the other (we cut the cream out later)  You can and probably should still have 1-2 cups of veggies here 

approx 25 P, 5-10 C optional, and 10 F

Meals 3 and 4:  Either tuna or chicken, preferably one and then the other, can or 6 oz measured before cooking, 2 cups veggies, or 4 cups of greens, oil based dressing or butter, never margerine, or cashews (only one meal w/cashews) to 10 grams of F

* Important here, we want you to introduce a starchy carb PWO (post workout)...so 4 oz of Yam or Sweet potato, or equivalant  cooked brown rice. Start w/just one meal, and we will evalu8 during the week*

This is approx, subtracting the fiber, barely counting the veggies:

35 P 20 C 10 F

What we are doing is balancing out the marco's in your meals, more stable P and F esp! 

You  now have 1 meal at:

25 P 20 C 10 F

2 meals at:

25 P 5-10 C 10 F

and 1 meal at:

35 P 20 C 10 F

plus and one at 

35 P 5 C 10 F

So your totals......and this is important to know for future tweaks

*145 P 55-65 C and 60 F or 1380 to 1420 calories, 

right where we want you between 12-13 calories per pound!*

It would be nice to actually increase that by about 15 C in the remaining solid food meal, if your w8 stays the same or stabilizes with this program within the first week! 



DP

(With extreme acknowledgement to w8 )


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> DP
> 
> (With extreme acknowledgement to w8 )



Thank you  ...(lots to fix there btw  lol)


----------



## Gabrielle (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Gabrielle *_
> Diet  and training sound great
> Meal 1 will be .5 cup of oats...yuck
> 2 tsp oil and 1 cup broccli so the oats will be less then .5 cup and 3 eggs = 21grms protien just whites
> ...


----------



## Gabrielle (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hiya Gabrielle, welcome aboard
> 
> Nice to see ya have decent taste in music too


Thank You ...but you may not always agree....very funny cartoon


----------



## Gabrielle (Mar 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hi Gabrielle
> 
> I look forward to reading your progress.


Thank you Jodi!  I am looking forward to your input!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 26, 2003)

Gabrielle.....we need your training split..and your input on the Nutritional Program please 

DP


----------



## kuso (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Gabrielle *_
> Thank You ...but you may not always agree....



You`re welcome........and I hope it leans more towards the Aerosmith side, and less the Eve side  





> _*Originally posted by Gabrielle *_
> ....very funny cartoon



Thanks, and thank god its not me   

btw, thanks for saving the pink font for Jodi


----------



## Gabrielle (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Gabrielle...were the above assumptions close?
> 
> 
> ...


I  am not sure what you mean by borrow the CHO, but I am in your hands.  The  diet sounds great!  We will get the measurements on Sunday then we can monitor my 
progress 
As far as my trainig split it is Legs..Day 2 Back and Bic's ..Day 3 Shoulders ..Day 4 Chest/Tricept's..Day 5 is off then it starts over again.  As far as cardio I like to do 20-45 mins a day with one day off


----------



## Gabrielle (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> You`re welcome........and I hope it leans more towards the Aerosmith side, and less the Eve side
> 
> 
> ...


I love your quote about the other perspective..I think I am going to send it to my classmates..or maybe my the person who lives next door to me..


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Gabrielle *_
> I  am not sure what you mean by borrow the CHO, but I am in your hands.  The  diet sounds great!  We will get the measurements on Sunday then we can monitor my
> progress
> As far as my trainig split it is Legs..Day 2 Back and Bic's ..Day 3 Shoulders ..Day 4 Chest/Tricept's..Day 5 is off then it starts over again.  As far as cardio I like to do 20-45 mins a day with one day off



The borrow comment means that if we don't want to raise you caloric intake, and if want to increase P and F, we need to take CHO or C calories to do it (lowering CHO)  Kind of like a macronutrient shift while holding kcals constant...don't worry about it if the program seems doable. 

*Please post your meals when/if you can....we can make small adjustments.*

I know you know that the soda and the Crystal-lite...DOES NOT count for water....and we want your water at 4-5 L /per day.  If you want me to show you info on sweetners and coffee (xenoestrogens) blocking lipolysis, let me know.  Or click these.




http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=15334

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=15678

As for your split....since we are going to "intensify" your W/O's...there is not enough seperation between bodyparts to allow "proper" recovery and new tissue synthesis.  You are at:

Day 1 Legs..
Day 2 Back and Bic's ..
Day 3 Shoulders ..
Day 4 Chest/Tricept's..
Day 5 is off

We can keep a 4 day split, but back, chest and then shoulders is too repitious on the same muscle groups.  Better is:

Day 1 Chest and Abs
Day 2 Back and Tri's
Day 3 Legs and Calves
Day 4 Shoulders and Bi's
Day 5 is off  (or active rest, abs or cardio if you want)

5 day split

Chest
Back
Off
Legs
Shoulders
Arms
Off

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 28, 2003)

*Also,. PLEASE post your training too  *


DP


----------



## Gabrielle (Mar 30, 2003)

While waiting for permission from the photograhper for some pictures to post.....


----------



## Gabrielle (Mar 30, 2003)

and Modeling, not Fitness.....


----------



## Gabrielle (Mar 30, 2003)

One of the biggest and most positive changes that I have noticed and felt is getting rid of artifical sweetners!  Try it and you will see your hunger and water retention decrease.
THANK YOU DR. PAIN FOR ALL YOUR TIME!!!!


----------



## kuso (Mar 30, 2003)

Um.................very nice pix


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 31, 2003)

Very nice Gabrielle!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

Thank You Gabrielle 

It was extraordinary to see you so motivated yesterday, your Nutritionlal Program working, the Trainiing Program falling into place...all is good!

Let me know when we have permission on the other pics....your Portfolio is amazing! 

* Don't forget to post your meals, and training if/when you can! *


P


----------



## Gabrielle (Mar 31, 2003)

Thank you for the encouragement on the pics, I am hoping they will turn out better as I progress..Todays training is legs and 50mins cardio meals are 6 times a day 
meal 1 35gms protein chicken only 20 grams of carbs today and I will eat fat
and fat today !  I am not eating carbs today I feel soft..YUCCCKKKK


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 31, 2003)

Gabrielle....I know you traveled yesterday...and if you want to deplete a little for one day....that's fine, BUT, we are trying to reset and rebuild your metabolism  (not compromise it)......and re-introducing "those" carbs is "important"...so as soon as you can, please come back and stick to your meal plan..K? 

If you get this before your training...try to incorporate some of the exercises we discussed please 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 4, 2003)

Gabrielle has been tied up this week...Med school and stuff....hopefully she will be journaling next week 

So while we are still waiting for permission on some pics...she asked me to post this....I promise this is the only faceless one


----------



## Gabrielle (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Gabrielle has been tied up this week...Med school and stuff....hopefully she will be journaling next week
> 
> So while we are still waiting for permission on some pics...she asked me to post this....I promise this is the only faceless one


Thank you for all your support, I will be posting next week


----------



## Gabrielle (Apr 6, 2003)

post op ...I'm back well at least walking!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

DP


----------



## Gabrielle (Apr 7, 2003)

DP ..Ihave not been hungry at all..What nutrients should I be taking post op?  I am taking the Arnica and I may be able to do light legs...but....ouch


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2003)

Gabrielle,

I'd still like to see "C" w/Bioflavinoids.......and if there is serious inflammation, and you don't have a shellfish allergy, we are getting gr8 results w/Green Lipped Sea Mussels (sounds funny).

Stay up on your minerals to restore appetite...esp zinc....your hunger will return as you become more active.....I'd walk 20-30 minutes a day if you can...wait till the end of the week for legs 

Nice to have you back... 

DP


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2003)

WoW You LOOK AWESOME!!!!!

great inspiration!!!


----------



## Gabrielle (Apr 22, 2003)

120 lbs this morning.  Feeling good getting ready for the July 12th show!!!
7:30 am 4 strawberries 
1.5 scoops protein 2 tsp flax 1 tbs fiber
coffee

1 CLA 
1 methoxy
off to pharm class


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 22, 2003)

Looks like there is 5 extra pounds "Somewhere"  

G, don't waste time w/methoxy... 

DP


----------

